# Sunnybrook trout club fishing report



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

6 rainbows in 2 hours, most of them over 18" 

Sure, you may call it cheating, and for a little while it felt like cheating lol. But it's fishing, and they sure are biting. Tomorrow I'm gonna dispense with the egg fly and go at em with midges and streamers... you know, more authentic presentations. See if I can keep the bite going, even in the dirty water.

I love it here though  good practice for my nymphing.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

pfft, guess you guys hate the place! 
But anyhoo, I caught a 20" golden rainbow trout (albino). I'd post a pic, but I have a hard time getting them off my phone because I never have figured out how. Oh well. Eventually.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nothing is cheating unless its illegal! lol


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Amen, sheesh. If people are anything like my GF, they have a huge elitist hate for stocked trout clubs, and are under the impression that it's just too easy.

Sneak up to a 9' wide section of glass-clear creek on your hands and knees and lay out a 1/8th oz wooly bugger and try to make a trout not realize your there (no matter how stocked he is) and tell me that was easy!  I dare ya.

It was great practice nymphing, too. Managed to pull an 18" rainbow on a #16 Copper John. I love that pattern!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Clayton,

Since can't dig up a pic I'll post one for ya, caught this bow past summer on a 3wt 7' rod. Bow measured a little over 23" caught em on back by the back pond and where the two streams split, took me a sometime to work em where I can land the fish, had em on 2lb leader. Drifted a firefly beeatle, saw the jaw rise and engolfed the offering.










I do most of my fishing near evening, when the big browns come out and play.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice fish! I wanted to fish the evenings, but it got so cold  and by then I'd been fishing all day and I was cold too 

Also, I didn't learn the sweet wooly bugger tactics until sunday, when I was going home... I'll get em next time :-D

I wanted a brown so bad, but no luck for me. Anyone know how to get pics of a verizon phone?


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

easiest way i have found is if you have text messaging, add your email into the #1 slot (were the phone number usually goes) and then it will send it to your email.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool, I'll give that a shot later today  phone battery is dying... I think I lost my charger up at the trout club.

Oh no, I'll have to go back again this weekend. Tragic, really


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

Nice fish Thats a great place to fish and enjoy the scenery


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

trying the email thing now, but i have to go to a lab way soon so i probably won't be able to show off the results any time soon. it'll probably send them way resized too


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, there it is :-D Thanks for the tip! I didn't know I could do that with an email instead of a phone number. 

Excellent :-D I've got several other pics to do so with 

edit: and yes, I found my new net to be somewhat... inadequate, in this situation lol.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Woohoo, I'm going back this weekend. Looking forward to more big fish


----------

